# filtration for 120g



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

I was thinking of setting up a 120g tank for some RB's how many would fit in a tank this size and what kind of filtration would u guys use? thanks.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I wold go with 2 emp400's and some type of can like a fluval 404.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I'd say go with a wet dry for biological filtration and a canister filter.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

fishofury said:


> I'd say go with a wet dry for biological filtration and a canister filter.


 Yep, that's what i would suggest and depending on the size of your fish 6-10. 5 or 6 for life.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

2 Emps provide great bio filtration and with a can,cost less $$ than a wet/dry that can do the same job,unless you make the wet/dry yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

check this out before you make your decision


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

hold on just one second


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

try this on for sizeclick this


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

on my 125 gallon I have 2 penguin 330's and one aquaclear 500

I have it overstocked with 9 piranha's(,reds ternetzi,caribe,piraya)


----------

